# Flush Success!



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Yesterday was flush day for me and it went great! Fingers crossed that in 30 days I have good news and the recips stick.

These two does were bred to my jr herdsire LK7 Lucky Dog. A coppertop son








This is a Coppertop daughter bred to Astroid and then an Astroid daighter bred to coppertop.








Third and maybe most significant. This doe is sired by Astroid over a coppertox daughter. And then flushed to the one and only Smokin Hot Ruger!!! I don't know of any Dappled smokin hots but he sure throws lots of color so I have great hopes for this one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So exciting! Nice looking does too


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 2 more weeks and I can ultrasound them to see how well it actually went and how many recips are pregnant.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck man I hope you have lots of success and everyone is bred. That would be awesome if you got 100%.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So what's did everyone end up bred?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Ended up with 12 of the 15 recips sticking and have 19 Embryos in the tank for future use so all in all it was a success. Now the long wait till March hoping all carry full term and things go well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great man good for you


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Good deal. Who did your flush?


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

The flush was done by Stock Vets in Indiana. I've also done one with John Crawford from New Zealand. Most procedures are basically the same whoever does it throughout the coutry. It's a big gamble whoever does it and no promise of success.


----------

